# Led Headlight for reading and blackouts



## yousaf465 (Apr 24, 2011)

I need a LEd headlight for reading and blackouts. any suggestions. Petzl suggests tikkina. Is it enough http://petzl.com/en/outdoor/headlamps/select-headlamp


----------



## Bolster (Apr 24, 2011)

Welcome to CPF. Floody lights are best for reading in the dark and setting up camp. If you're new to headlamps please see both threads in my sig line.


----------



## robostudent5000 (Apr 24, 2011)

yousaf465 said:


> I need a LEd headlight for reading and blackouts. any suggestions. Petzl suggests tikkina. Is it enough http://petzl.com/en/outdoor/headlamps/select-headlamp


 
turboBB had a good post about the Tikkina here. looks okay for blackouts. maybe not the best for reading.


----------



## carrot (Apr 24, 2011)

The Tikkina is nice enough. I would probably be satisfied using it for reading and blackouts. It has a nice build quality and also not too bright (there is such a thing as too bright for close-up).


----------



## Gregozedobe (Apr 25, 2011)

I prefer my Zebra Light H501 for reading, but if you wanted a bit more throw the H51F might bew better suited. Lots of threads here on CPF about these (and other) headlights.


----------



## shao.fu.tzer (Apr 25, 2011)

Surefire Saint Minimus...


----------



## Harry999 (Apr 25, 2011)

I'm not sure that the Surefire Saint is good for reading purposes. I read on CPF that while fine for outdoor use at close range there are artifacts which would distract from reading.

For close in use a floody Zebralight would be better. Amongst the Petzl range I use the Tactikka XP with the floody diffuser filter. It has a great tint and the economy level is prefect for reading. 

Sent from my smart phone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mathiashogevold (Apr 25, 2011)

Zebralight H51WF! 
Good tint, floody, bright at maximum and has some nice levels for reading.


----------



## robostudent5000 (Apr 25, 2011)

yousaf465 said:


> I need a LEd headlight for reading and blackouts. any suggestions. Petzl suggests tikkina. Is it enough http://petzl.com/en/outdoor/headlamps/select-headlamp


 
the Saint Minimus = $140
the Zebras = $60 - 65
the Tikkina = $20

what's your price range?


----------



## Bolster (Apr 26, 2011)

Harry999 said:


> I'm not sure that the Surefire Saint is good for reading purposes. I read on CPF that while fine for outdoor use at close range there are artifacts which would distract from reading.



You can see the beamshots and decide for yourself, see the link in my sig line. Personally I would not consider the Saint's beam to be ideal for reading.


----------



## carrot (Apr 26, 2011)

Bolster said:


> You can see the beamshots and decide for yourself, see the link in my sig line. Personally I would not consider the Saint's beam to be ideal for reading.


 
And yet I consider it quite acceptable.

It's all a matter of perspective.


----------



## Bolster (Apr 26, 2011)

Well, there you go. Carrot's recommendations are trustworthy. So add the Saint to your list of possibilities.


----------



## carrot (Apr 26, 2011)

Bolster said:


> Well, there you go. Carrot's recommendations are trustworthy. So add the Saint to your list of possibilities.


 
Take it with a grain of salt, however, that everyone's tastes are different! Bolster has a very refined taste in headlamps and I am somewhat less picky.


----------



## Bolster (Apr 26, 2011)

Bolster doesn't own a Saint, so Bolster should not be passing judgment on the Saint's beam for reading. Bolster thinks you'd better listen to Carrot, who actually owns one and reads with it.


----------



## shao.fu.tzer (Apr 26, 2011)

I use my Saint for soldering, reading, working on computers, searching around the attic, looking for lost puppies... it's great... buy one...


----------



## jrk (Apr 26, 2011)

Another vote for the Zebralight H51WF as a head-mounted book light. I liked the H501W as well, but it failed for a second time less than one month after it returned from its long slow repair trip to China. The H51WF has been rock solid and has seen a lot of page-turning. I'm sure the Surefire is great, but for a reading light I really like a lightweight single AA rechargeable headlamp.


----------



## Bolster (Apr 26, 2011)

I'm starting to get the sense that Zebralight repairs aren't really repaired. I've heard this a number of times. I can overlook some small percentage of failure, but it's hard to overlook repairs not being repaired, that's not right.


----------



## vtunderground (Apr 26, 2011)

I just dug my Saint out & did a little reading with it. The 'low' click (10 lumens?) is a perfect level for reading in the dark. The beam worked very well, it lit up the pages evenly. You just have to keep in mind that there's always going to be the faint square artifact - the projection of the LED die - in the middle of the beam.

That being said, I think the Saint Minimus is overkill for what the OP is looking for. 

I'd suggest the Princeton Tec Quad. Floody beam, 3 light levels, fantastic warranty (although since it's based on the reliable Eos, you shouldn't need to worry about this). It can be found for as little as $20 online.


----------



## yousaf465 (Apr 27, 2011)

thanks everybody I think I have got enough literature to go through. Will read the links.

The headlamp should be strong enough for a sleep over. I mean it should get crushed under my own weight bcz I often doze while reading.


----------



## gcbryan (Apr 28, 2011)

I think the Black Diamond Spot at $40 would work as well. It has a secondary mode with diffuse leds that would be good for reading and the main beam good for blackouts.


----------



## DivineStrike (May 1, 2011)

For headlamps I'm always gonna vote for Petzl. The one I have is the old tikka XP and imo is much better than the new one. Not as bright per the paper but has more usable output settings. 4 Boost, Max, Med, Low...at least that's how i see it. I primarily use Boost max and low. But have on occasion used medium to conserve batter while still wanting to see more than low.

I've use low for reading and it works quite well, but if you do find it too bright, which i doubt, it's a headlamp..attach it to something.


----------



## yousaf465 (May 1, 2011)

gcbryan said:


> I think the Black Diamond Spot at $40 would work as well. It has a secondary mode with diffuse leds that would be good for reading and the main beam good for blackouts.


 

It's for $29 http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0018J90TO/?tag=cpf0b6-20 Nice review here http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6_xGJMiHBsQ and cpf user review http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?310827-Black-Diamond-Spot-Review.



DivineStrike said:


> For headlamps I'm always gonna vote for Petzl. The one I have is the old tikka XP and imo is much better than the new one. Not as bright per the paper but has more usable output settings. 4 Boost, Max, Med, Low...at least that's how i see it. I primarily use Boost max and low. But have on occasion used medium to conserve batter while still wanting to see more than low.
> 
> I've use low for reading and it works quite well, but if you do find it too bright, which i doubt, it's a headlamp..attach it to something.


 

How many lumen at low mode ?


----------



## DivineStrike (May 2, 2011)

Don't know how many lumens, I think the max setting they advertise is 40 lumens (60hr life) and I don't think that includes the turbo which is 50% more. SO that would be 60 total. Med is probably half as bright, and low is maybe half of that. So, I'd say 10 or less. I don't really know for sure. It's dim enough not to wake anyone up if it's pitch black and in order to read anything you have to be within a couple feet. It's definitely best to use the built in diffuser.


----------



## robostudent5000 (May 2, 2011)

yousaf465 said:


> It's for $29 http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0018J90TO/?tag=cpf0b6-20 Nice review here http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6_xGJMiHBsQ and cpf user review http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?310827-Black-Diamond-Spot-Review.



the BD Spot on the Amazon link is a different version than the one in the reviews. there are multiple versions of the BD Spot and two versions of the Tikka XP, and all the version are quite different, so be careful to make sure you are talking about the same versions.

i would advise against any Black Diamond headlamp for reading in bed. they're all kind of delicate and won't survive being crushed in your sleep.


----------



## Harry999 (May 2, 2011)

Bolster said:


> You can see the beamshots and decide for yourself, see the link in my sig line. Personally I would not consider the Saint's beam to be ideal for reading.



Bolster,

That is an incredibly useful resource you have there! I can only read my Kindle with a smooth diffused beam so any kind of artifact puts me off. Even the latest Zebralights with the brighter centre do not work for me. I think the Saint is great for outdoor use with its duel fuel use (in terms of AA and CR123) but for me personally it will not work if that artifact still appears on low levels of lighting.


----------



## yousaf465 (May 3, 2011)

robostudent5000 said:


> the BD Spot on the Amazon link is a different version than the one in the reviews. there are multiple versions of the BD Spot and two versions of the Tikka XP, and all the version are quite different, so be careful to make sure you are talking about the same versions.
> 
> i would advise against any Black Diamond headlamp for reading in bed. they're all kind of delicate and won't survive being crushed in your sleep.


 

what about the tikka xp, is it robust enough for reading in bed ? any links to two versions.


----------



## DivineStrike (May 3, 2011)

amazon is your friend

http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_sb_noss?url=search-alias%3Dtools&field-keywords=petzl+tikka+xp

although the desription on one of them tells you its 35 lum max with 40 boost. It's a much bigger difference than that. I find that with using the diffuser on low setting it works really well for reading or any other low light required situation. I have the XP...not the XP2

http://www.amazon.com/Petzl-E86-PR-...dp_top_cm_cr_acr_txt?ie=UTF8&showViewpoints=1


----------



## robostudent5000 (May 3, 2011)

yousaf465 said:


> is it robust enough for reading in bed ?


 
that phrase made me chuckle. you would think that with some of the crazy stuff CPFers report using their headlamps for that "reading in bed" would rank low on activities that require a "robust" lamp, but there it is.

most headlamps are sturdy enough to be rolled over in your sleep a few times. i singled out Black Diamond lamps because they are exceptionally fragile. i've had some and i can personally attest to their fragility. also, BD lamps use low PWM frequencies for their lower levels, and if you're sensitive like me, you will notice the strobe effect.

if you're really concerned about crushing your headlamp in your sleep, i would recommend getting a good but inexpensive lamp rather than getting an expensive lamp and worrying about crushing it. if you're not that concerned about the tint of the beam, any basic floody lamp like the tikka 2 or the quad should work for you. personally, i'd go with the Quad. it's cheaper, it's regulated, and it has the life time warranty.


----------



## brighthead (May 6, 2011)

I love my Tikka XP for reading 
(have not tried the now-available Tikka XP 2 but it seems to be a downgrade from what I can tell).


----------

